

$500 IED-detecting R/C truck - mrsebastian
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/military-robots/500-rc-truck-is-an-ied-detecting-robot-that-should-be-affordable-for-everyone

======
ColinWright
_Lots_ of discussion from when this story was submitted three days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2850170>

